
Ask HN: How can I buy AirBNB stock – if I'm happy to pay a premium? - noddy1
Any ideas? I know about equityzen but they seem limited to a few companies.<p>Is there any reason I can&#x27;t buy airBNB stocks from employees?
======
gus_massa
You probably must be an accredited investor to buy AirBNB stock.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accredited_investor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accredited_investor)

~~~
noddy1
I am.

